# Anyone have an Autumn Metallic Cruze?



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

is that the gold colored one? I've seen several of those over the last few months on my local dealers lot.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

According to the 2012 build your own site, it looks like a burnt red color. I can't say I've seen any around here.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

haven't ever seen that.. i think i kind of like it.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

That's the color I wanted. ;_;

But last I heard, they were thinking about offering it, but deleted it from the production schedule in April or something. An orange Cruze would be sexy though!!


----------



## Logitech73 (Sep 22, 2011)

According to my dealer that color is not available yet for 2012.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Logitech73 said:


> According to my dealer that color is not available yet for 2012.


 
Makes sense....no one in this area, including my dealership, has seen one either...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2012 Cruze Colors Update (USA) - 28 Sept 2011*

Autumn Metallic compared with Blue Granite Metallic









Blue Granite Metallic compared wiith Blue Topaz Metallic








.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

****, kinda looks copper!!! I like it


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I ordered one for our lot that is supposed to be built the week of 10/3, I have never actually seen the color in person though. I didn't order Blue Topaz because I hadn't seen it to know what it looked like and it turned out to be our best-seller so far for 2012 so I'm hoping they don't let me down on this one. It's a crap-shoot ordering a color that you have never seen before. The Blue Granite is available on our trucks so at least I know what that one is!


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

That's the color I really wanted too, but got the gold mist or whatever the lighter color gold is.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Autumn Mettalic wasn't an option when I ordered my 2012 back in May. Blue Granite was available, but after seeing it on the truck, I couldn't visualize it on a Cruze. Topaz blue was available, but no color chips or samples/photos were available. So I ended up with my Crystal Red.....I love it.

I've seen the Topaz blue, and I do like it. But it generates no regrets about getting the red!!


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

UlyssesSG, thanks for posting the pics- that must have just been put up on Chevy's website over the past few days. I must say the Autumn metallic here doesn't look anything like the "build your own" Autumn metallic. And given that all the other colors on Chevy's Cruze start page (some of which you've posted here) look quite accurate, so I'm guessing so is the Autumn metallic. In which case I don't think the jet black/brick interior would be a very good match. The beige would go much better IMO. Still, I'll have to wait to see it in person.


----------



## dacruze (Jul 15, 2011)

I've not seen a autumn color, but man that blue granite looked pretty sweet!!! I did see a blue topaz at my dealer when i went to pick up my White eco, and it was sold before i left the dealer w/ mine. It was sweet, but i still like my white. I may have been tempted though if i'd seen the blue granite. I wanted a lighter color, because all i've ever owned is dark, with teh exeption of my red 5.0, that i wish i still had


----------



## Detroit427 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been waiting to order a Cruze ECO since May/April because I was looking for better color choices in 2012. I'm currently daily driving an '04 Impala LS that's white and I'm looking for something with some color. BTW, Impala, awesome car, 200k miles and going strong and still looks almost new.

Color is important to me, especially when I'm looking at a new car. I'm dissapointed with the 2012 colors. I was not happy with the colors available in 2011 and I didn't want to pay $325 extra for the mediocre metallic red.

When I was looking at the '11 Cruzes I was thinking I might be able to buy a silver one and two tone it with a color I prefer... But it's a brand new fricken car and I really don't want to custom paint a car that I plan to drive daily.

The '12 blue topaz is still not the right blue I was looking for. The ice blue is too much of a grandpa color and the new blue granite is only marginally better. The '11 midnight blue might has well been black. IMO, there are better metallic blues.

I was anticipating "autumn metallic" would be the orange metallic seen on the SEMA Z-Spec but it looks like it's going to be more brown than orange, more metallic brown really?, blah. So far no 2012's seem to have been built in the autumn color yet and a picture of an actual car, not computer color generated, has yet to surface. I've lost count how many times I've read people say "I hope they come out with the color of the Cruze Z-Spec." I would have an order for one right now if it was. For whatever reason I can't see the pictures UlyssesSG posted. I certainly hope whatever it is, it's better than the computer generated color on the car.

Also why on earth did GM not paint the '11 ECO in the sporty victory red that was only available in the RS? I would have one in my driveway. I want great gas mileage but I don't want to settle for me-too colors that blend in with the majority of the cars on the road.

GM are you listening? I want an ECO bad, but for now I'll pass. I can save my money and keep on driving my old Impala which is still getting an average 26mpg.


----------



## magoo3 (Apr 10, 2011)

I've seen one! It's really pretty looking from the outside... it drove by me but I made sure to stare at it!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Detroit427 said:


> Color is important to me, especially when I'm looking at a new car. I was anticipating "autumn metallic" would be the orange metallic seen on the SEMA Z-Spec but it looks like it's going to be more brown than orange, more metallic brown really?, blah.





Detroit427 said:


> Also why on earth did GM not paint the '11 ECO in the sporty victory red that was only available in the RS? I would have one in my driveway. I want great gas mileage but I don't want to settle for me-too colors that blend in with the majority of the cars on the road.


*Detroit427,*

Agree 100% about the Cruze color palette and find myself in a similar position to you _(sans the the bulletproof '04 Impala)_ .. that is, I'm waiting patiently for a color that'll likely never appear.
_*
Is this the Z-spec Cruze color you reference?*_












_*or this:*_



















The topmost _trackside_ color looks to me to be '*Seraph Orange Met, Exterior GGT*' while the show car below looks darn close to the *Inferno Orange Metallic* offered on the 2012 Chevrolet Sonic _(which I've seen in person)_. I'm hoping for the hot SEMA showcar color but suspect we're going to get the uninspiring copper-brown. In any event, we'll soon know for sure as reports say Lordstown is building *Autumn Metallic* Cruzes this week.

Regarding *Victory Red*, I believe it should be offered across the board on all Cruze models and not require the RS option. Dumb way for marketing to attempt to bump customers up from an LS into an LT/LTZ and push the $695 (USD) RS package.

_Me personally?_ If *Autumn Metallic* bombs in my eyes, then I'll either go with a *Topaz Blue* or *Summit White* Cruze: *Topaz Blue* if I'm going to live with the car as delivered OR *Summit White* because then I can more easily paint the car any color I desire.

The above said, I'm now seriously considering placing an order for an Inferno Orange Sonic sedan with 1.4 Ecotec Turbo and 6-spd manual gearbox. Doing so would give me a color I love and a car that gets 40 mpg highway while outperforming the Cruze because it's weighs 500 pounds less and has a chassis tuned for handling by the Corvette engineers at Bowling Green. Oh yeah .. BONUS, I'd save a couple thousand dollars to boot. Perhaps the best of all options!

.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...my '67 Barracuda was that color but back then Plymouth called it Turbine Bronze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*The Real Deal: 2012 Autumn Metallic*

Just off the boat earlier today at my local dealership. In the bright sunlight it has some ephemeral appeal *-- BUT --* out of the spotlight or in the shade it looks a dark copper-brown. Very '70s-ish color which wasn't all that fetching back in the day _(and that's when browns & earthtones were all the rage)_. Can't say I think it's any prettier now in the 21st Century but it might surprise and sell like hotcakes!!! 

_Bottom line for me:_ this means either Topaz Blue, Summit White or Gold Mist if I purchase a Cruze *OR* Inferno Orange if I decide to go with a Sonic.

What's everybody else think ???
































































.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

The "show car" color is pretty sick! :eyedroolA: I can't say I like the autumn metallic after seeing actual pics.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*In my dreams ...*


























I'd like a few brighter colors to be offered on the Cruze but know the chances are somewhere between slim and none. Would opt for Camaro's *Synergy Green* in a heartbeat if it were available.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

I know color is a personal choice but we got the Autumn Metallic LS in today that I ordered and I have to say I'm not a fan. It's cloudy here so you can't really see any of the "metallic" in the paint and the Cruze looks like a giant, dull penny. Oh well, there's a butt for every seat so I hope someone buys it!


----------



## Dwillard (Oct 16, 2011)

Just purchased our Autumn Metallic 2012 Cruze 2LT with RS package. Really like the color when the sun is out. Would agree with the post above that the car looks a bit darker than I would prefer when the clouds roll in. Other than that, we're really liking our latest Chevy. Been a Chevy nut for years and we're hoping this little car will live up to it's hype. So far, it looks like it will.


----------



## Detroit427 (Oct 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Detroit427,*
> 
> Agree 100% about the Cruze color palette and find myself in a similar position to you _(sans the the bulletproof '04 Impala)_ .. that is, I'm waiting patiently for a color that'll likely never appear.
> 
> ...


Yes that's the Z-spec. I believe the color on the track and at the show is the same but in different lighting. I've seen an Inferno Orange Sonic on the road and it's a really sweet color.

I agree Synergy green would be a great color to have on the ECO and help promote awareness that it gets great gas mileage. If that color was an option, and I'm not a fan of greens, there's a good chance I'd have one.


----------



## sbickmeyer (Oct 23, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Autumn Metallic compared with Blue Granite Metallic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't care for the Blue Topaz, nor do I like Autumn Metallic. The Blue Granite does spark an interest, though. I think my Cruze will be either Silver Ice or Blue Granite. I need to see both together to decide.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Detroit427,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Car and Drive tested the Sonic LTZ with the manual transmission.

The car only weights 200 lbs less than the Cruze Eco. It only did 16.5 in the QM @ 85 MPH. Its 0 to 60 speed was 8.2.

Overall the ECO outperformed the Sonic. The ECO has a higher top speed (132 compared to 124), 0-60 (7.8) and QM results (16.1).

My guess is this is largely due to the coefficient of drag being higher on the sonic.


----------



## grumpy (Oct 24, 2011)

been building alot of the Autumn Metallic in the past couple weeks...probly 1 out of 10...
the Granite is just starting bigger numbers...

i agree that GM's color choices suck...probly sell quite a few more of these if you had some better choices...
i'm sure they'd like to hear your opinion...


----------



## LadyInBlue (Aug 26, 2011)

My opinion of the color is that if there was no blue, I probably would have bought a Camry. Have had no mechanical issues with my car and we are happy with it. Plan to keep it for a long time.
I had a piece of garbage Honda once that was a very similar copper color to the Autumn Metallic. Liked the color- the paint was the only part of that car that never gave me trouble. Would never get another Honda.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

grumpy said:


> i agree that GM's color choices suck...probly sell quite a few more of these if you had some better choices...
> i'm sure they'd like to hear your opinion...


*Who at GM does a guy contact?* When I've tried this in the past even the most thoughtful, non-threatening suggestion seemed to fall on deaf ears. One person representing the company told me that as the current top-selling car in class, the Cruze's color choices apparently are spot-on perfect and that I, OTOH, must have fringe, non-mainstream tastes. _Pardon me ... but what a load of doggie doo._


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..."closed" GM _mindset_, anybody? Just like the "old" GM!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Who at GM does a guy contact?* When I've tried this in the past even the most thoughtful, non-threatening suggestion seemed to fall on deaf ears. One person representing the company told me that as the current top-selling car in class, the Cruze's color choices apparently are spot-on perfect and that I, OTOH, must have fringe, non-mainstream tastes. _Pardon me ... but what a load of doggie doo._


I'm not exactly sure who you would contact but their customer service number is 1-800-CHEV-USA, they might be able to point you in the right direction. I'm not 100% sure if you can do it on the Cruze but I know on some other GM models you can order another GM paint code...........if you order seven or more vehicles! If you would like a non-standard interior/exterior color combination they will gladly do it if you place 35 orders.


----------



## Detroit427 (Oct 7, 2011)

Searched the website and still no Autumn Metallic vehicles at the dealers around here. Well it sounds like some are going down the line so hopefully it won't be too long now.

I drove through a dealer lot last weekend and discovered Victory Red is still available in the LTZ trim. I thought Victory Red would be dropped when the RS trim was eliminated. Nope, still an available color, just not in the ECO. Come on, make it available! If I'm the only person in the world to order an ECO in that color what's the big deal?

Victory Red would look great in the ECO with it's high polished 17" wheels.


----------



## jp375 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ordered an Autumn Metallic Eco last week. If anyone has more real life pics, post them up. I've never seen one in person so I'm taking a bit of a gamble, but from what I've seen in pictures, I love it. Doesn't sound like it has very broad personal appeal though.


----------



## ronbo10 (Sep 19, 2011)

*Photos of Autumn Metallic Cruze*

One with indoor lighting...

Vehicle Photo: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ


and one with outdoor lighting...

Vehicle Photo: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

ronbo10 said:


> One with indoor lighting...
> 
> Vehicle Photo: 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ
> 
> ...


Thanks man! I love the color


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I like it. Every time I see that interior though I kinda cringe a bit. Don't get me wrong, it is beautiful, but I've only had a light colored interior once in the past.. and man was it a pain in the arse to keep clean. I'd really like to see an autumn metallic cruze with brick/black interior, just tend to think they would match well together.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> I like it. Every time I see that interior though I kinda cringe a bit. Don't get me wrong, it is beautiful, but I've only had a light colored interior once in the past.. and man was it a pain in the arse to keep clean. I'd really like to see an autumn metallic cruze with brick/black interior, just tend to think they would match well together.


I dont know if i would like the brick/black with the autumn car but if chevy made the inside black/autumn to match the outside..i think that would look awesome. I like my black/brick with my black LTZ and im sure the black/brick looks even better with the red cruze. Just my opinion


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

I like it in my black car as well, and it's hard to say how it would go together with the autumn exterior.. it just seems to me like the 2 tones may compliment each other fairly well since they are both a kind of "burnt" color albeit not the exact same tone.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

very very true. I just like my stuff matching. but i think i might have to get on photoshop and see if i can get an idea of what the inside would look like if it was the autumn/black leather!


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have black / brick. It looks good on black exterior I think simply because it breaks up the black. All black is just too much IMO.

As for those pics. ****, the Cruze is just a nice looking car from nearly every angle. I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

GM needs to un-shelf Sunset Orange Metallic...that was the best Orange I've seen in a long time


----------



## twism50 (Nov 10, 2011)

Picked up mine last night, just debadged the rear end. Hopefully getting the windows tinted next weekend if the weather co-operates


----------



## Detroit427 (Oct 7, 2011)

ronbo10, Thank you for posting the links.

The pictures of the autumn metallic look ok in the sun but it appears to be a little darker than the sunset metallic Camaro Nbrehm posted. Actually, sunset metallic is the color I was hoping for. 

There are still zero Autumn metallic Cruze's in my area. Zero Blue Granite Metallic ones as well. In the months of waiting, since May here it is mid-November, the "gotta have it" feeling has really worn off for me and I highly doubt I'm going to pull the trigger on a brand new ECO.

My Sister bought an Inferno Orange Sonic LTZ a few weeks ago, awesome color! She got it optioned to the gills for $2,500 less than the base Cruze ECO. I know it doesn't get as good MPG as the ECO but you can buy a whole lotta gas for that.

I don't want to draw this thread off topic but I'm totally confused on the Victory Red option on the Cruze... It's available in the LTZ, but over the weekend I found a Victory Red LT. Yes an LT. The "build your own" on the Chevy site doesn't allow you to choose Victory Red in a 1LT or 2LT?  Ugh, maybe a dealer can pull some strings and get that color in an ECO, IDK.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Detroit427 said:


> I don't want to draw this thread off topic but I'm totally confused on the Victory Red option on the Cruze... It's available in the LTZ, but over the weekend I found a Victory Red LT. Yes an LT. The "build your own" on the Chevy site doesn't allow you to choose Victory Red in a 1LT or 2LT?  Ugh, maybe a dealer can pull some strings and get that color in an ECO, IDK.


Victory Red is only available with the RS Package so the LS and Eco are not available in that color since you can't get the RS Package on them. If GM follows what they have done in the past they will gladly build a Victory Red Eco if you are willing to order six more to go along with it!


----------



## Dpedraza (Oct 24, 2011)

I actually saw one driving they look real nice I think.


----------



## twism50 (Nov 10, 2011)

Quick night show w/ the windows tinted


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

twism50....u have a nice looking cruze! i wish i they had this color last year


----------



## Wyre (Jul 23, 2011)

So, this is the color that replaced Taupe Grey Metallic. I guess that the Grey didn't sell well?!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

If the Inferno Orange was available on the ECO that's what I WOULD have gotten.


----------



## rianneshae77 (2 mo ago)

ronbo10 said:


> The "build your own" feature on Chevy's website allows you to select a Cruze with the Autumn Metallic color, but I haven't seen any at any dealer, and am wondering if the color is in fact no longer available. If anyone's Cruze is in this color, are you happy with it? I'm considering a 2 LT in this color with a black/brick red interior. Websites often times don't do a very accurate job of portraying the actual colors. I'd like to see one in the flesh before I were to order one. Cheers,


 On my title it says copper


----------

